# pomeranian pouters



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

we currently have a pair of pomeranian pouters and since the breeding season is approaching i was wondering if they could raise their own young


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Moving this to show pigeons as most of us don't have a clue as to the correct answer.

Terry


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Poms*

No problem raised 100s for many years unless someone has messed up the family you have but doubtful cause they ars not that popular. Just make sure large nest bxes mine were 16 in sq & high & open fronts. Good luck nice friendly birds need roomy loft & coo to them & they will strut & perform.


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks and we also have norwhich croppers so could they be used as fosters


----------

